# Recording two programs at once on dvr625



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I am a long time ReplayTV owner, however, I finally broke down and got dish (dvr 625) yesterday. So far, I'm pretty disappointed in the dvr software.
My question is this. The Dish guy only pulled one line into my house....so there is only one input connected to my receiver. I can't seem to record two things at one time. Do I have to have two lines coming in from the dish to do this? Could I install a "seperator" on the line coming in and split it between the two inputs? 

The folks on at 800-333-dish don't seem to have any idea what I'm talking about..and depending on who I get, some claim I won't be able to record 2 shows at one time.


----------



## earroyo1 (Nov 20, 2002)

I don't know how a so-called "Dish Installer" will be installing a 625 with just one line into your house.

For a 625 you must use 2 lines and connect both tuners, that's the only way you will be able to record or see 2 different programs at the same time. So just call your "Dish Installer" and request them to come and finish their job, if they refuse to do it, call Dish and explain the issue.

Just a Note, I didn't know that the 625 could work with just 1 tuner, I was under the impression that it requires both tuners connected in order to make it to work.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

earroyo1 said:


> I don't know how a so-called "Dish Installer" will be installing a 625 with just one line into your house.
> 
> For a 625 you must use 2 lines and connect both tuners, that's the only way you will be able to record or see 2 different programs at the same time. So just call your "Dish Installer" and request them to come and finish their job, if they refuse to do it, call Dish and explain the issue.
> 
> Just a Note, I didn't know that the 625 could work with just 1 tuner, I was under the impression that it requires both tuners connected in order to make it to work.


It works, but it is acting awfully flakey. 
Does the installer need to pull another line from the dish or split the line inside the house? Seems to me that he will need to pull another line.


----------



## earroyo1 (Nov 20, 2002)

Like I said, 2 lines must be installed, 1 for each tuner, no splitting.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

earroyo1 said:


> Like I said, 2 lines must be installed, 1 for each tuner, no splitting.


Not True. You need 1 line with a separator. I have 1 line going to my 942 and 1 to my 625. Each line is then "split" with a separator (both my receivers had one in the box) and connected with short lines to the two inputs.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

OK, before this jumping up and down gets out of hand, the OP needs to examine ALL his equipment closely and report back.
Is there a cable in both satellite input ports?
If so, where do they go? A little "splitter-looking" box?
What kind of outdoor equipment do you have? Do you see a DP-Plus logo on the LNB?
If you have an external switch, what model?
What does the receiver report on the Check Swich screen?


----------



## daleles (Jul 2, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Not True. You need 1 line with a separator. I have 1 line going to my 942 and 1 to my 625. Each line is then "split" with a separator (both my receivers had one in the box) and connected with short lines to the two inputs.


With that said is there any difference between a separator and multi switch?

daleles


----------



## earroyo1 (Nov 20, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> Not True. You need 1 line with a separator. I have 1 line going to my 942 and 1 to my 625. Each line is then "split" with a separator (both my receivers had one in the box) and connected with short lines to the two inputs.


I forgot one simple fact here, I have Dish Legacy LNBs, with my setting, I need 2 cables if not it won't work. If you have Dish PRO equipment, thing may be different.

Sorry my bad.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

earroyo1 said:


> I forgot one simple fact here, I have Dish Legacy LNBs, with my setting, I need 2 cables if not it won't work. If you have Dish PRO equipment, thing may be different.
> 
> Sorry my bad.


I have DPP Twin with 2 dishes (1 for 110/119 & 1 for 61.5). With this setup I only need one line to each receiver. Legacy probably is different.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yep, legacy and DP both require a line to each tuner. A DPP switch lets you use 1 line and the separator.

Now that we've discussed what's required for everyone else's setup we just need to wait for Dan's answers to Simon's questions.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> OK, before this jumping up and down gets out of hand, the OP needs to examine ALL his equipment closely and report back.
> Is there a cable in both satellite input ports?
> If so, where do they go? A little "splitter-looking" box?
> What kind of outdoor equipment do you have? Do you see a DP-Plus logo on the LNB?
> ...


To answer your questions....no, there is not a cable going into sat. input 2. That line comes in directly from outside. There is no splitter, and it doesn't appear there was one in the box. 
The outdoor equipment is a dish 500.

I'll have to check the other stuff in a little while...I'll followup to this post in an hour or so.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

* Is there a cable in both satellite input ports? No, just one.
* If so, where do they go? A little "splitter-looking" box? I do not have a splitter.
* What kind of outdoor equipment do you have? Do you see a DP-Plus logo on the LNB? The LNB says "Dish Pro. Dish Network 119W Digital LNBF."
* If you have an external switch, what model? I don't know what an external switch is. I don't think I have one. Just the dish and the internal receiver.
* What does the receiver report on the Check Swich screen? It says the following:

sat 1: none


sat 2: sat 119, 110 -- ok ok
device twin tuner
reception verified
dptwin


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Dan The Man said:


> * Is there a cable in both satellite input ports? No, just one.
> * If so, where do they go? A little "splitter-looking" box? I do not have a splitter.
> * What kind of outdoor equipment do you have? Do you see a DP-Plus logo on the LNB? The LNB says "Dish Pro. Dish Network 119W Digital LNBF."
> * If you have an external switch, what model? I don't know what an external switch is. I don't think I have one. Just the dish and the internal receiver.
> ...


 Well, there ya go. Call the installer, or preferably his boss, and scream bloody murder. If it was done by Dish (sounds like it  ), choose tech support in the phone menu - sometimes those people have a brain. Get their OpID/Name. Be firm - just keep repeating that the IDIOT installer didn't hook up both tuners. If the CSR gives you the same crap you've apparently already heard, tell them to put a supervisor on the line NOW. Get THEIR OpID/Name, if they still are clueless, email [email protected]twork.com with the whole story - and as many OpIDs and names as you've got.

By now, you realize that you can't use both tuners when one isn't hooked up.

Unless you've got an unused RG-6 feed from the dish to the receiver, the simplest solution is for them to replace the DP-Twin with a DPP-Twin and add the DPP-Separator at the back of your receiver.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, I called the guy (independent contractor) and he is coming tomorrow to replace the Lnb and bring a seperator.

I'll post the results.


----------



## Nightlife1970 (Aug 10, 2005)

What a freaking moron! 

I can't belive an installer would only hook up one input on a dual tuner. 

Are you sure you want this guy doing work on your stuff?


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Not anymore I don't. But if he hooks up the new lnb and the brings me a separator, I hope I am good to go.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

How'd this turn out? I have to know!


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Presence said:


> How'd this turn out? I have to know!


Very frustrated. The contractor claims he had to order a new LNB and some separators and will bring them by when they come in. In the meantime, the dvr625 seems to have a mind of its own, skipping lots of scheduled records (even those scheduled for input 2).
As of tonight, I've gone back to my trusty replay and things appear to be working seamlessly using the IR blaster through the dish receiver. I'll make a final judgement call on the DishDVR once I have everything hooked up correctly, but honestly I think the ability to record two things at once does not outweight the cumbersome interface and unreliability.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I seem to remember reading somewhere the separator comes in the 625 box.

A single line from Dish LNBF to the 625.

Some Dish tech support people have claimed I'm having problems with a series of 510s because my system isn't grounded correctly. 

You might save future problems with Dish tech people if you look at your system's ground and ask the installer if it is to NEC or for local code. At least that way, they can't tell you have a grounding problem.
You will probably get a dumb look from the installer, but he can call his office and find out for you.

According to Dish techs, Dish only warranties their install for 90 days, even if they do it wrong.

Bob


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

The guy finally came out today and installed the "DP Plus" and brought me a separator. I haven't tried recording 2 things at once (as I have now gone back to ReplayTV), but this seems to have gotten rid of the occasional pop-up error screen saying it wasn't receiving signal on input 1.

I think I'm good to go on that particular point.


----------

